
What Makes Us Fat: Is It Eating Too Much Or Moving Too Little? - vonmoltke
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2014/08/04/336337337/what-makes-us-fat-is-it-eating-too-much-or-moving-too-little
======
JohnTHaller
Usually either or both: Calories In > Calories Out

